# religious thread



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Why is there no religious thread here?




Let's keep the discussion to a dull roar.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Religion is one of the topics everyone has a strong opinion on and basically is convinced that they are right. Very few can debate an issue so many are so passionate about.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Camel923 said:


> Religion is one of the topics everyone has a strong opinion on and basically is convinced that they are right. Very few can debate an issue so many are so passionate about.


Understandable, However, why does the "thread" regarding religion, have to be about debating religion?


----------



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

It may not start as a debate, but it always ends up that way.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Murphy said:


> Understandable, However, why does the "thread" regarding religion, have to be about debating religion?


There are people here who troll to death and bust up any effort to talk. The juveys


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

Every thread started on religion on this forum has caused great dissention, name calling, and other negative behavior.


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

There are many forums that are for just Religion,I don't see having a special one here really matters. 
But since this is general talk of this forum, I am sure you could just post any question or thought about Religion and see where it takes you.


----------



## survival (Sep 26, 2011)

Just remember the following: 
Announcements - General Talk

*Also, don't ruin it for others... if it gets out of hand (and it always does), then take it to "The Bunker" area for a 1on1 or whatever... no holes barred. If you have issues getting to "The Bunker", then let me know and I can direct you.
*

14. Keep religion in the context of historical, political and cultural context. Refrain from debating or proselytism as this causes more flame fests and hurt feelings than anything.
A note on FREE SPEECH:

"Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances."

The First Amendment is greatly respected here, as are all other Amendments that the Second Amendment defends. prepperforums is not listed in the Bill of Rights. We are, however, a privately owned venture and as such, your freedom of speech does not grant you a right to post anything you may wish to say on this forum. These rules are a contract you agree to when you become a member of this forum and members are expected to adhere to them. Those who err cannot complain about censorship, or a perceived loss of first amendment rights. If you do not like our rules or feel you cannot follow them, seek out a new venue to frequent, or start your own.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

We have learned through experience. We ran clinical trials, so to speak. We know what will happen.

Other forums seem to pull it off, but this one doesn't seem to do it.

Regarding this topic, stay within the boundaries. No use losing board friends due to a flame fest that is avoidable.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Ok then I'm too awful to get far without busting rank and really going into the "see! see!" Because as we go along, the disparity keeps getting wider and wider until now people do their self base, just to poo poo religion.
This is a goal and tactic:

"23. Control art critics and directors of art museums. "Our plan is to promote ugliness, repulsive, meaningless art."

24. Eliminate all laws governing obscenity by calling them "censorship" and a violation of free speech and free press.

25. Break down cultural standards of morality by promoting pornography and obscenity in books, magazines, motion pictures, radio, and TV.

26. Present homosexuality, degeneracy and promiscuity as "normal, natural, healthy."

27. Discredit the Bible and emphasize the need for intellectual maturity, which does not need a "religious crutch."

28. Eliminate prayer or any phase of religious expression in the schools on the ground that it violates the principle of "separation of church and state."

40. Discredit the family as an institution. Encourage promiscuity and easy divorce."

But if we say it tho, who's the one? 

I just get tired of hearing eternity like "70 virgins", I wish they would get up in the name of the human spirit and the rightness of life and destroy all these "ugly art things" that have been forced into every area of our lives and country. What used to be considered beneath and poisonous is now the culture. 
To me that is both. Bible right or not, behaviorism and social engineering visible - result same.

http://rense.com/general32/americ.htm

"Communist Goals (1963) Congressional Record--Appendix, pp. A34-A35 January 10, 1963

Current Communist Goals EXTENSION OF REMARKS OF HON. A. S. HERLONG, JR. OF FLORIDA IN THE HOUSE OF REPRESENTATIVES Thursday, January 10, 1963 .

Mr. HERLONG. Mr. Speaker, Mrs. Patricia Nordman of De Land, Fla., is an ardent and articulate opponent of communism, and until recently published the De Land Courier, which she dedicated to the purpose of alerting the public to the dangers of communism in America."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

survival said:


> Just remember the following: ...*. if it gets out of hand (and it always does), then take it to "The Bunker" area for a 1on1 or whatever... no holes barred....*


No holes barred? I think my mind must still be in the gutter...


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

All Gods chillin got guns. Marx Brothers 1933 Movie Duck Soup.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Murphy said:


> Why is there no religious thread here? Let's keep the discussion to a dull roar.


No problem, Murphy, . . . I'm a born again, Bible believing, creationist / conservative / .45 totin' pastor that can hit golf balls at 70 years old with an M14 at 200 yards.

There is probably enough information in there to start at least three or four good discussions and maybe at least one argument.

Looking at the whole situation offered by the other avenues of faith, . . . I'll take Jesus, . . . and anybody who wants to do something else, . . . it's on him, . . . not on me. If he makes a bad choice, . . . ummmm, . . . well, . . . too bad.

Now on the other hand, . . . if he / she / it wants to force his / hers / its avenue of faith on me, . . . they probably want to go on down the road, . . . I ain't buying, . . . I ain't renting, . . . and quite honestly, . . . at 70, . . . I've probably read as much or more about their faith as they have, . . . and don't need any more of their info, . . . as my mind is pretty well made up.

Course, . . . having been a basic / fundamental pastor for 35 years, . . . kinda explains it all anyway.

But there it is, . . . in a nutshell, . . . religion 101.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Biggest problem I notice on these threads is that atheists come on here and stir up the Believers. Next thing you know all the Believers from every denomination are fighting the atheists. Then everyone gets butthurt, takes their ball and goes home...

My .02


----------



## kevincali (Nov 15, 2012)

My religion is better than yours! You can't convince me otherwise!








Actually, just kidding. I have friends of many faiths (except muslime). I agree that every faith has its good and bad points. IMO there's no one faith that has it 10000000000000% correct. That's why it's called faith. You have faith that its the most correct one. 

As for me, I know my faith. I am comfortable in my religion. That does not mean that it should be forced upon others. Even if it IS the RIGHT one! 

Flame suit ON!


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

Religion is man made and therefore it's absolutes are not infallible. I believe in Jesus. I don't need a religion to tell me how to do that. If you do then God bless. It's not my place to decide what's right for you. And I expect the same respect in kind. If I were to make a statement about religion I would say it's been used as a control structure for a very long time. God tells us all we need to know through his teachings and the sacrifice of his son. It's that sacrifice that makes us accessible to the Lord. Praise Jesus for that and may you find a way to be in his grace through his word. I'm won't even a say I'm Christian because most people will say "well what kind?" I'm a believer. And I thank God I've been given the opportunity to be. I may of put that label on me before to denote that I believe in the bible. But I think believing in and doing the right thing according his word is what the intent is. Labelling is a man made construct to denote classification. Just put a mark on the column "believer" beside my name.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

"Believing with you that *religion is a matter which lies solely between Man & his God, that he owes account to none other for his faith or his worship*, that the legitimate powers of government reach actions only, & not opinions, I contemplate with sovereign reverence that act of the whole American people which declared that their legislature should "make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof," thus building a wall of separation between Church & State." - Thomas Jefferson


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> "Believing with you that *religion is a matter which lies solely between Man & his God, that he owes account to none other for his faith or his worship*, that the legitimate powers of government reach actions only, & not opinions, I contemplate with sovereign reverence that act of the whole American people which declared that their legislature should "make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof," thus building a wall of separation between Church & State." - Thomas Jefferson


In A Bill for Establishing Religious Freedom, 1777: "God who gave us life gave us liberty. Can the liberties of a nation be secure when we have removed a conviction that these liberties are a gift of God. Indeed I tremble for my country when I reflect that God is just, that his justice cannot sleep forever." -Thomas Jefferson


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Why would you want to discuss religion?
You believe what you want, some believe what they want, some don't believe.
What's to discuss?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Obviously it's not needed.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

tango said:


> Why would you want to discuss religion?
> You believe what you want, some believe what they want, some don't believe.
> What's to discuss?


There you go. That's why the rules are written as they are. Religions are a part of societies and can't be easily culled from discussion. That is understood. On the other hand, attempting to sway people from one point of view to another, or entering a discussion merely to ridicule or mock a religion does nothing but start the flames that will burn down the house.


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

tango said:


> Why would you want to discuss religion?
> You believe what you want, some believe what they want, some don't believe.
> What's to discuss?


I agree with you 100% there is nothing to discuss. 
I had this Vice President of our home owners Asso. he started beating on me about religion,I told him I just wanted to discuss our home owners Asso. items and not religion. He told me if I did not except Christ as Lord I was a sinner. Then he wanted to take both me and my wife to his church to be saved,and given direction.
This guy really got under my skin, and I really resent having him involved with our home owners Asso. 
But being elected to the board I have to put up with him.
So you have these people who use religion as a weapon on others.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

"He told me if I did not except Christ as Lord I was a sinner. Then he wanted to take both me and my wife to his church to be saved,and given direction.
This guy really got under my skin, and I really resent having him involved with our home owners Asso. 
But being elected to the board I have to put up with him.
So you have these people who use religion as a weapon on others."

Nobody likes that - takes away goodly thoughts and brings punchy temptations....


----------



## slewfoot (Nov 6, 2013)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Every thread started on religion on this forum has caused great dissention, name calling, and other negative behavior.


The last one lasted only about a week if that long before admin. had to take it down. People just can't get along when it comes to that subject.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Smart thinking. Its like the old Bill Clinton "dont ask..dont tell" policy regarding homos in the military. 
1 Peter 3:15
but sanctify the Lord God in your hearts: and be ready always to give an answer to every man that asketh you a reason of the hope that is in you with meekness and fear:


----------



## Therussianbear (Dec 22, 2012)

bigwheel said:


> Smart thinking. Its like the old Bill Clinton "dont ask..dont tell" policy regarding homos in the military.
> 1 Peter 3:15
> but sanctify the Lord God in your hearts: and be ready always to give an answer to every man that asketh you a reason of the hope that is in you with meekness and fear:


I sure did not like old Bill's thoughts and ideas, in regards to his 1984 Assault Weapon Ban. 
As for my thought on religion is All Gods Chillin got guns. Marx Brothers 1936 Movie Duck Soup. thats about all the religion I have or need.


----------



## Sinkhole (Nov 17, 2012)

Ahhh there it is, Religion. That one thing that guides the thoughts and actions of all man kind. That one thing that has spawned conflict all over this globe, since before recorded history. That one thing that seems to lack two major aspects of a free and peaceful global society, Respect and Tolerance. Respect and Tolerance for the beliefs of others. Respect and Tolerance of those of different faiths, nations, colors, genders, etc. Religion is double edged sword. On ones side there is the emotional and spiritual comfort and peace that religion brings to ones self. On the other side there is the lack of respect, tolerance and understanding for those that believe different. That fundamental lack of respect, tolerance and understanding, has led to persecution and all out wars, over the entirety of recorded and pre-recorded history.

I believe that every man, woman and child has the God (whom ever that God may be) given right to practice their faith. That however comes with the caveat that one should not persecute another for their own personal beliefs. "Leave me alone and I will leave you alone." It should also come with the understanding if you persecute me for my beliefs that my retaliation for said persecution is not based on my religious beliefs but my constitutional rights. If you choose to live your life by a different set of religious beliefs than my own, you are free to do so, and I will not interfere with you, as long as those beliefs and practices do not interfere with my constitutional rights. I will be tolerant of you, if you are tolerant of me. Respect my beliefs as I respect yours. We live in a Constitutional Republic, governed by laws, not religious laws. Religious laws pertain to those of that particular faith and do not govern those of other faiths, so be tolerant of your neighbor and if you do not agree with their beliefs, so be it. If you feel so strongly about it, then pray for them (in what ever manner that be), do not wage war on them.

I rarely comment on topics of religions. But these are my personal beliefs on the concept of religion as a whole. Whether you are Christian, Catholic, Jewish, Hindu, Buddhist, Muslim, or even Jedi (Yes the Jedi Church is a real thing) I wish you all a good day, and may your God be with you.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Yeah well, we had respect and tolerance before the last 2 or 3 generations went complete goober so that part is merely a globalist scam that only the most ignorant and dissipate humans would buy. "The salamander bliss! (Of tank of dumb rats...bah)
But it is these false utopia dreams that are able to get the simple and child like. I thought that was for heaven, not earth? 
Anyway, with any luck god will put a dent in yet this latest effort by all that is found on the bottom of the rock to sit on top and crow while it roasts out - just for someone else's profit!
I worry too that man has become so insipid that he does not even recognize life beyond the slavery - it already feels like beating a dead horse with some.
If they would let the commies go be with commies no one would care. But this is not communist soil or arab territory. "Globalusm" will have to hold on a bit yet...


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

I think we should be able to discuss religion but many cannot do so in a civil manner. The anonymity of the internet fuels the fire as some feel the need to shout you down and come out on top every time. Usually it would be different in person. It's not a contest folks, it's an exchange of ideas with some persuasion. If you don't agree with me or want to hear it I'm ok with that but some cannot stand the opposition.


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

Ah-- and here we are , discussing religion--


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

No! We're all skinnying out best we can!


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

Not to endorse one religion over another, but, what if the 10 commandments were called the 10 rules of life? I think then there would not be such a stigma. No religion involved. Even if you're not religious, you have been taught right from wrong, i hope. jmo.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Hey! Guess What? 

Here we are 4 pages and 33 posts into this thread and all you knuckleheads are behaving nicely!

As long as a certain bunch of goat/camel humpers don't show up, we should be good to go.


----------



## Murphy (Oct 9, 2014)

Look what got started.. So far so good. Remember keep it to a dull roar

Religion keeps the poor from murdering the rich--Napoleon Bonaparte


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

Good point. Even people who are not religious can agree with the 10 Commandments.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

rice paddy daddy said:


> Every thread started on religion on this forum has caused great dissention, name calling, and other negative behavior.


how dare you say that, what kind of heathen monster are you. I totally disagree with you :>


----------



## Nova (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm not particularly religious but I do admire Jesus. I think everyone can learn from the messages he preached.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Yes..glad yall are staying couth for a change..lol. Okay..quiz time. What is the only one of the Ten Commandments which is not also restated in the New Covenant?


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Well and just because I am, maybe even extreme some ways - don't mean my heart is right with God or that he won't do as it pleases him to.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Murphy said:


> Look what got started.. So far so good. Remember keep it to a dull roar
> 
> Religion keeps the poor from murdering the rich--Napoleon Bonaparte


Actually, Murphy, So far so good except you started a thread questioning the rules of the board. That is not good, right off the bat. There are reasons for rules, and they are not just to annoy people or stop people from having fun - except those people who like starting flame wars.

So far so good...but all it takes is one comment to start what always happens. Experience tells us this. It isn't worth it just for you to attempt to thwart the rules or change how we run the board. It won't be you who has to clean up the mess, give warnings or even ban someone.

I hope this is understandable to you.

Now, if you have any other questions about the rules, please, simply send a PM, rather than risking a flame war.

Thread locked.


----------

